# Sonarr: Indexer connection timeouts.



## Echoxxzz (Dec 9, 2022)

Sonarr can longer connect to my API indexer (nzbplanet) nor can it connect to the SceneMappingService.

This is the error get when I try and test my indexer:


```
System.Net.WebException: The operation has timed out.: 'https://api.nzbplanet.net/api?t=caps&apikey=1956fb....' ---> System.Net.WebException: The operation has timed out.
  at System.Net.HttpWebRequest.RunWithTimeoutWorker[T] (System.Threading.Tasks.Task`1[TResult] workerTask, System.Int32 timeout, System.Action abort, System.Func`1[TResult] aborted, System.Threading.CancellationTokenSource cts) [0x000e8] in /wrkdirs/usr/ports/lang/mono6.8/work/mono-6.8.0.123/mcs/class/System/System.Net/HttpWebRequest.cs:956
  at System.Net.HttpWebRequest.GetResponse () [0x0000f] in /wrkdirs/usr/ports/lang/mono6.8/work/mono-6.8.0.123/mcs/class/System/System.Net/HttpWebRequest.cs:1218
  at NzbDrone.Common.Http.Dispatchers.ManagedHttpDispatcher.GetResponse (NzbDrone.Common.Http.HttpRequest request, System.Net.CookieContainer cookies) [0x00123] in M:\BuildAgent\work\63739567f01dbcc2\src\NzbDrone.Common\Http\Dispatchers\ManagedHttpDispatcher.cs:81
   --- End of inner exception stack trace ---
  at NzbDrone.Common.Http.Dispatchers.ManagedHttpDispatcher.GetResponse (NzbDrone.Common.Http.HttpRequest request, System.Net.CookieContainer cookies) [0x001c0] in M:\BuildAgent\work\63739567f01dbcc2\src\NzbDrone.Common\Http\Dispatchers\ManagedHttpDispatcher.cs:107
  at NzbDrone.Common.Http.HttpClient.ExecuteRequest (NzbDrone.Common.Http.HttpRequest request, System.Net.CookieContainer cookieContainer) [0x00086] in M:\BuildAgent\work\63739567f01dbcc2\src\NzbDrone.Common\Http\HttpClient.cs:126
  at NzbDrone.Common.Http.HttpClient.Execute (NzbDrone.Common.Http.HttpRequest request) [0x00008] in M:\BuildAgent\work\63739567f01dbcc2\src\NzbDrone.Common\Http\HttpClient.cs:59
  at NzbDrone.Common.Http.HttpClient.Get (NzbDrone.Common.Http.HttpRequest request) [0x00007] in M:\BuildAgent\work\63739567f01dbcc2\src\NzbDrone.Common\Http\HttpClient.cs:281
  at NzbDrone.Core.Indexers.Newznab.NewznabCapabilitiesProvider.FetchCapabilities (NzbDrone.Core.Indexers.Newznab.NewznabSettings indexerSettings) [0x000a1] in M:\BuildAgent\work\63739567f01dbcc2\src\NzbDrone.Core\Indexers\Newznab\NewznabCapabilitiesProvider.cs:64
  at NzbDrone.Core.Indexers.Newznab.NewznabCapabilitiesProvider+<>c__DisplayClass4_0.<GetCapabilities>b__0 () [0x00000] in M:\BuildAgent\work\63739567f01dbcc2\src\NzbDrone.Core\Indexers\Newznab\NewznabCapabilitiesProvider.cs:36
  at NzbDrone.Common.Cache.Cached`1[T].Get (System.String key, System.Func`1[TResult] function, System.Nullable`1[T] lifeTime) [0x000b1] in M:\BuildAgent\work\63739567f01dbcc2\src\NzbDrone.Common\Cache\Cached.cs:104
  at NzbDrone.Core.Indexers.Newznab.NewznabCapabilitiesProvider.GetCapabilities (NzbDrone.Core.Indexers.Newznab.NewznabSettings indexerSettings) [0x00020] in M:\BuildAgent\work\63739567f01dbcc2\src\NzbDrone.Core\Indexers\Newznab\NewznabCapabilitiesProvider.cs:36
  at NzbDrone.Core.Indexers.Newznab.Newznab.get_PageSize () [0x00000] in M:\BuildAgent\work\63739567f01dbcc2\src\NzbDrone.Core\Indexers\Newznab\Newznab.cs:24
  at NzbDrone.Core.Indexers.Newznab.Newznab.GetRequestGenerator () [0x00000] in M:\BuildAgent\work\63739567f01dbcc2\src\NzbDrone.Core\Indexers\Newznab\Newznab.cs:28
  at NzbDrone.Core.Indexers.HttpIndexerBase`1[TSettings].TestConnection () [0x00007] in M:\BuildAgent\work\63739567f01dbcc2\src\NzbDrone.Core\Indexers\HttpIndexerBase.cs:336
```

the same error is happening for SceneMappingService:


```
System.Net.WebException: The operation has timed out.: 'https://thexem.info/map/allNames?seasonNumbers=True&origin=tvdb' ---> System.Net.WebException: The operation has timed out.
  at System.Net.HttpWebRequest.RunWithTimeoutWorker[T] (System.Threading.Tasks.Task`1[TResult] workerTask, System.Int32 timeout, System.Action abort, System.Func`1[TResult] aborted, System.Threading.CancellationTokenSource cts) [0x000e8] in /wrkdirs/usr/ports/lang/mono6.8/work/mono-6.8.0.123/mcs/class/System/System.Net/HttpWebRequest.cs:956
  at System.Net.HttpWebRequest.GetResponse () [0x0000f] in /wrkdirs/usr/ports/lang/mono6.8/work/mono-6.8.0.123/mcs/class/System/System.Net/HttpWebRequest.cs:1218
  at NzbDrone.Common.Http.Dispatchers.ManagedHttpDispatcher.GetResponse (NzbDrone.Common.Http.HttpRequest request, System.Net.CookieContainer cookies) [0x00123] in M:\BuildAgent\work\63739567f01dbcc2\src\NzbDrone.Common\Http\Dispatchers\ManagedHttpDispatcher.cs:81
   --- End of inner exception stack trace ---
  at NzbDrone.Common.Http.Dispatchers.ManagedHttpDispatcher.GetResponse (NzbDrone.Common.Http.HttpRequest request, System.Net.CookieContainer cookies) [0x001c0] in M:\BuildAgent\work\63739567f01dbcc2\src\NzbDrone.Common\Http\Dispatchers\ManagedHttpDispatcher.cs:107
  at NzbDrone.Common.Http.HttpClient.ExecuteRequest (NzbDrone.Common.Http.HttpRequest request, System.Net.CookieContainer cookieContainer) [0x00086] in M:\BuildAgent\work\63739567f01dbcc2\src\NzbDrone.Common\Http\HttpClient.cs:126
  at NzbDrone.Common.Http.HttpClient.Execute (NzbDrone.Common.Http.HttpRequest request) [0x00008] in M:\BuildAgent\work\63739567f01dbcc2\src\NzbDrone.Common\Http\HttpClient.cs:59
  at NzbDrone.Common.Http.HttpClient.Get (NzbDrone.Common.Http.HttpRequest request) [0x00007] in M:\BuildAgent\work\63739567f01dbcc2\src\NzbDrone.Common\Http\HttpClient.cs:281
  at NzbDrone.Common.Http.HttpClient.Get[T] (NzbDrone.Common.Http.HttpRequest request) [0x00000] in M:\BuildAgent\work\63739567f01dbcc2\src\NzbDrone.Common\Http\HttpClient.cs:286
  at NzbDrone.Core.DataAugmentation.Xem.XemProxy.GetSceneTvdbNames () [0x0003c] in M:\BuildAgent\work\63739567f01dbcc2\src\NzbDrone.Core\DataAugmentation\Xem\XemProxy.cs:82
  at NzbDrone.Core.DataAugmentation.Xem.XemService.GetSceneMappings () [0x00000] in M:\BuildAgent\work\63739567f01dbcc2\src\NzbDrone.Core\DataAugmentation\Xem\XemService.cs:205
  at NzbDrone.Core.DataAugmentation.Scene.SceneMappingService.UpdateMappings () [0x0002f] in M:\BuildAgent\work\63739567f01dbcc2\src\NzbDrone.Core\DataAugmentation\Scene\SceneMappingService.cs:136
```

If I use CURL I can connect to both of those URL's no problems. I've even copied my Sonarr config database to a Windows PC and everything works just fine so I think this has to be a MONO issue as the version of MONO 6.8 in the ports tree is almost 3 years old.

Everything on my FreeBSD server is up to date!!!


----------

